# replaces the blade



## EVA75

Hola,
A que se refiere en este caso "replaces de blade...",no se si se podrian hacer mas modificaciones.
Gracias por la informacion.
Intralase is the single most important advance in vision correction since the invention of the excimer laser. Intralase replaces the blade with a new form of laser energy for the ultimate in safety, sterility, and precision. Intralase has completely eliminated all blade-related complications- which made up over 90% of all LASIK complications.
El Intralase es el avance más importante en la corrección de la visión desde la invención del láser excimer. El Intralase sustituye la lámina por una nueva forma de la energía del láser como resultado final la seguridad, esterilidad, y precisión. El Intralase ha eliminado completamente todas las complicaciones relacionadas con la lámina - que solucionó más del 90 % de todas las complicaciones LASIK.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Eva75,
Quizá sería una buena idea que pidieses traslado al foro de medicina, pero creo que se refiere a la recolocación de la lamela sobre el globo ocular tras la intervención.
La cortan con el laser, la retiran, trabajan y luego la vuelven a colocar y al parecer lo hacen de una forma menos intrusiva.
Suerte


----------



## EVA75

Como podria traducir "replaces the blade"?
Intralase is the single most important advance in vision correction since the invention of the excimer laser. Intralase replaces the blade with a new form of laser energy for the ultimate in safety, sterility, and precision. Intralase has completely eliminated all blade-related complications- which made up over 90% of all LASIK complications.
El Intralase es el avance más importante en la corrección de la visión desde la invención del láser excimer. El Intralase sustituye la lámina por una nueva forma de la energía del láser como resultado final la seguridad, esterilidad, y precisión. El Intralase ha eliminado completamente todas las complicaciones relacionadas con la lámina - que solucionó más del 90 % de todas las complicaciones LASIK.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Eva,
Yo diría que "recoloca" "reubica" "vuelve a colocar"
Creo que es eso a lo que se refiere.


----------



## EVA75

No se si en este caso "blade se refiere a lamina"?


----------



## romarsan

Yo creo que es la lamela. la capa fina transparente que recubre la cornea  y que apartan para no dañar antes de hacer los "cortes" con el laser durante la intervención.


----------



## EVA75

no seria lamina o capa ?


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Perdonen si me entrometo en un tema del que soy un completo ignorante, pero ¿no hay posibilidad de que “blade” se refiera aquí al bisturí o escalpelo?
 Encontré esta página, donde describen el procedimiento:



> Many people do not realize that in traditional LASIK this first step, the flap creation, is accomplished using a blade.
> Now, the blade is replaced by the Intralase laser, making IntraLASIK a truly all-laser procedure and eliminating all blade-related complications.


http://www.diamondvision.com/procedures.cfm#IntraLASIK 


  Estoy de acuerdo en que esto debería ir al foro de medicina.


----------



## romarsan

Eva, no sé si es esto lo que preguntas,

... sustituye al bisturí por una nueva forma de energía laser...

Saludos


----------



## EVA75

Muchas gracias por todas las eficientes respuestas ,me han sido de gran ayuda!
Un saludo,Eva.


----------

